# Unit Backfires when heat comes on.



## Kashka (Nov 3, 2007)

I am having two issues with my unit. For starters the pilot light won't stay lit, but it is intermittant. 

Secondly, when the flame ignites the unit seems to backfire, (a big flame spits out). How do I address this issue?

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 3, 2007)

Welcome Kashka:
First of all, is your unit an LP gas unit? If so, please call a licensed LP technician before your house blows up.
For the pilot light, you may want to clean the pilot tubing. Take it completely out and clean it thoroughly, you may notice a larger standing flame after cleaning the tubing. Then check the thermocouple for position, keeping it in the center of the pilot flame. 
Please post back and let us know how you come out with it.
Glenn


----------



## cabinetsetc (Nov 3, 2007)

Kashka, I would take his words of caution very seriously. I had a garage furnace doing the same thing. I was lucky. I only had to replace the garage door and jam and the right mirror on the car. It can happen fast.


----------



## Kashka (Nov 7, 2007)

Well it turned out that the burners were clogged and needed cleaning. $275.00 later and my problem is fixed. Something I could have probably done myself, but at least my girfriend can sleep comfortably now. 

This was also causing the pilot light to go out.

Until my other HVAC issues arise, keep well.


----------



## travelover (Nov 8, 2007)

Good for you for getting this fixed. Safely doesn't have a price.


----------

